# Figures



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Just got back from pulling the blind at Nimisila, lake was full of divers, mallards and geese. Most blinds were still there, don't forget they need to be pulled by March 15.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

What, No pics??


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Some of the pits I hunt are full of ringers and buffys right now, they are definitely on there northern migration right now, the bluewings are here in my area also, boy I wish they had the plumage they got now in Sept.


----------

